# media-sound/esound-0.2.38

## n0on3

Salve,

Premetto che era diverso tempo che non aggiornavo il sistem, cosa che facevo periodicamente ma ho smesso di fare negli ultimi mesi per i troppi impegni.

Ieri necessitando di ricompilare alcuni pacchetti sono stato portato a tentare di aggiornare tutto il software sul mio sistema.

Nel farlo ho riscontrato un errore in compilazione del package media-sound/esound-0.2.38, in qualche modo legato alla nuova versione di gnome da quel che ho capito leggendo ( di fretta, purtroppo ) i vari risultati da google.

lo stack dell'errore :

ebuild.sh, line 1654: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 990: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

esound-0.2.38.ebuild, line 52: Called die

a me non dice molto ...

Il log completo dell'errore in fase di building :  http://rafb.net/p/AWvMuQ94.html

Per via di questo errore non riesco ad andare avanti nell'aggiornamento del sw, e va da se che molte cose sulla macchina non funzionano +, come X, che tra l'altro mi servirebbe attva quanto prima in quanto senza quella nn posso lavorare >.>.

Ho provato come mi hanno consigliato su irc a escludere le flag use doc esd arts

$USE="-doc" emerge esound

ma non ha portato a diversi risultati.

Qualcuno può illuminarmi su come risolvere questa cosa ?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

e salti esound, poi con calma vedi di risolvere il problema.

----------

## n0on3

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge --resume --skipfirst
> ```
> ...

 

Purtroppo la stessa cosa si è verificata con un'altra decina di pacchetti, tra i quali un paio di librerie che temo non facciano funzionare diverse cose.

Finisco di compilare il compilabile e riporto un quadro + dettagliato della situazione, mi servirebbe davvero una mano per ritirare su questo sistema.

----------

## riverdragon

Prova con

```

quickpkg esound

emerge -C esound

...
```

e riprendi ad aggiornare il sistema intero; ti chiederà di installare esound da zero, ma se non ricordo male in questi casi rimuovere la vecchia versione era sufficiente per far installare correttamente la nuova. Se proprio non dovesse andare, con quickpkg almeno puoi ripristinare la versione vecchia.

Occhio che 

```
USE=-doc emerge esound
```

è un sistema deprecato.

----------

## n0on3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prova con
> 
> ```
> 
> quickpkg esound
> ...

 

Non funziona, da lo stesso idendico errore.

Ad ogni modo, ho finito poco fa di ricompilare tutto il ricompilabile, 

ho dovuto riesumare l'aggiornamento una quindicina di volte, questi sono i pacchetti che sono stati lasciati fuori ( e che quindi hanno dato errori analoghi ad esound ) e che quindi mi risultano non-aggiornati.

[img]http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8872/pckgzk8.jpg[/img]

Dall'insieme di pacchetti, molti sono direttamente connessi a gnome ... possono essere questi problemi relativi ad una nuova relase ? conoscete qualche workaround/guida per risolverli ?

O anche una procedura relativamente veloce per ripristinare un sistema funzionante, anche facendo girare momentaneamente vecchie versioni... plz hlp

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

beh se vuoi avere aiuto dovresti prima di tutto postare almeno l'errore che ti da emerge.... qua ancora nessuno ha imparato la lettura del pensiero!

P.S. il link nel primo post non va.

----------

## n0on3

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> beh se vuoi avere aiuto dovresti prima di tutto postare almeno l'errore che ti da emerge.... qua ancora nessuno ha imparato la lettura del pensiero!
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra di averlo postato, non è colpa mia se il pastebin dopo un po' li rimuove.

Ad ogni modo, l'errore è analogo per tutti i pacchetti menzionati nel mio post precedente, il log del build per esound ( che è il primo della serie ) è il seguente :

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking esound-0.2.38.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying esound-0.2.32-amd64.patch ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying esound-0.2.36-mode_t.patch ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying esound-0.2.38-as-needed.patch ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I m4 ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I m4 ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: esound-0.2.38

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38 ...

 * econf: updating esound-0.2.38/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating esound-0.2.38/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --sysconfdir=/etc/esd --enable-ipv6 --disable-debugging --enable-alsa --with-libwrap --disable-dependency-tracking --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for inline... inline

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for setenv... yes

checking for putenv... yes

checking for fchown... yes

checking for fchmod... yes

checking for gethostbyname2... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for hstrerror... yes

checking for nanosleep... yes

checking for usleep... yes

checking for strtok_r... yes

checking for inet_pton... yes

checking whether to enable ipv6... yes

checking for getaddrinfo... yes

checking for inet_ntop... yes

checking for getopt_long... yes

checking sys/filio.h usability... no

checking sys/filio.h presence... no

checking for sys/filio.h... no

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking if your platform supports esddsp... yes

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

---------------------------------------------------------------------

--- Checking to see which audio header files your system uses.

--- Most of these checks should fail. Do not be alarmed.

checking soundcard.h usability... no

checking soundcard.h presence... no

checking for soundcard.h... no

checking sys/soundcard.h usability... yes

checking sys/soundcard.h presence... yes

checking for sys/soundcard.h... yes

checking machine/soundcard.h usability... no

checking machine/soundcard.h presence... no

checking for machine/soundcard.h... no

checking sys/audio.h usability... no

checking sys/audio.h presence... no

checking for sys/audio.h... no

checking sys/audioio.h usability... no

checking sys/audioio.h presence... no

checking for sys/audioio.h... no

checking sys/audio.io.h usability... no

checking sys/audio.io.h presence... no

checking for sys/audio.io.h... no

checking sun/audioio.h usability... no

checking sun/audioio.h presence... no

checking for sun/audioio.h... no

checking dmedia/audio.h usability... no

checking dmedia/audio.h presence... no

checking for dmedia/audio.h... no

checking sys/soundlib.h usability... no

checking sys/soundlib.h presence... no

checking for sys/soundlib.h... no

checking sys/asoundlib.h usability... yes

checking sys/asoundlib.h presence... yes

checking for sys/asoundlib.h... yes

checking alsa/asoundlib.h usability... yes

checking alsa/asoundlib.h presence... yes

checking for alsa/asoundlib.h... yes

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h usability... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h presence... no

checking for CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h... no

checking mme/mme_api.h usability... no

checking mme/mme_api.h presence... no

checking for mme/mme_api.h... no

checking for artsc-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsc-config

checking for ARTS artsc - version >= 0.9.5... yes

---------------------------------------------------------------------

--- Checking to see which audio libraries are required for linking.

--- Most of these checks should also fail. Do not be alarmed.

checking for _oss_ioctl... no

checking for _oss_ioctl in -lossaudio... no

checking for ALnewconfig... no

checking for ALnewconfig in -laudio... no

checking for snd_cards... no

checking for snd_cards in -lsound... no

checking for snd_cards... (cached) no

checking for snd_cards in -lasound... no

checking for snd_pcm_pause... no

checking for snd_pcm_pause in -lasound... yes

checking for alsa new PCM API... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for AUDIOFILE... yes

---------------------------------------------------------------------

--- Checking for the documentation generation tools.  NOTE: These 

--- are NOT required for proper compilation of the esound package.

checking for jw... jw

---------------------------------------------------------------------

checking for tcp_wrapper library and headers... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wall... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating esd-config

config.status: creating esound.spec

config.status: creating esound.pc

config.status: creating esddsp

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/esd.1

config.status: creating docs/esdcat.1

config.status: creating docs/esd-config.1

config.status: creating docs/esdctl.1

config.status: creating docs/esddsp.1

config.status: creating docs/esdfilt.1

config.status: creating docs/esdloop.1

config.status: creating docs/esdmon.1

config.status: creating docs/esdplay.1

config.status: creating docs/esdrec.1

config.status: creating docs/esdsample.1

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Esound Configure Settings:

Debugging support: no

libwrap support:   yes

LIBS=-lasound  -laudiofile -lm  

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38'

Making all in docs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs'

jw -f docbook -b html -o html ./esound.sgml

Using catalogs: /etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat

Using stylesheet: /usr/share/sgml/docbook/utils-0.6.14/docbook-utils.dsl#html

Working on: /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:53:65:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Arrow Relations//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:54:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsa" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:52:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:60:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Binary Operators//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:61:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsb" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:59:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:67:60:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Delimiters//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:68:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsc" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:66:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:74:67:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Negated Relations//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:75:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsn" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:73:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:81:58:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Ordinary//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:82:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamso" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:80:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:88:59:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Relations//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:89:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsr" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:87:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:95:50:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Box and Line Drawing//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:96:7:E: reference to entity "ISObox" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:94:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:102:46:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:103:8:E: reference to entity "ISOcyr1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:101:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:109:50:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Non-Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:110:8:E: reference to entity "ISOcyr2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:108:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:116:47:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Diacritical Marks//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:117:7:E: reference to entity "ISOdia" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:115:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:123:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Greek Letters//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:124:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:122:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:130:46:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Monotoniko Greek//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:131:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:129:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:137:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Greek Symbols//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:138:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk3" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:136:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:144:55:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Alternative Greek Symbols//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:145:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk4" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:143:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:151:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 1//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:152:8:E: reference to entity "ISOlat1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:150:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:158:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:159:8:E: reference to entity "ISOlat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:157:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:165:57:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Numeric and Special Graphic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:166:7:E: reference to entity "ISOnum" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:164:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:172:40:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Publishing//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:173:7:E: reference to entity "ISOpub" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:171:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:179:47:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES General Technical//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:180:8:E: reference to entity "ISOtech" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:178:0: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:7:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "quot"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:7:E: general entity "quot" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:11:E: reference to entity "quot" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:6: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:19:E: reference to entity "quot" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:6: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:14:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "gt"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:14:E: general entity "gt" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:16:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:142:16:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:150:16:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:174:18:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:12:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "tilde"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:12:E: general entity "tilde" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:17:E: reference to entity "tilde" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:11: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:335:22:E: reference to entity "tilde" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:11: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:479:19:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:527:51:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:46:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "percnt"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:46:E: general entity "percnt" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:52:E: reference to entity "percnt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:45: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1bg.dsl:2:69:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1bg.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "cyr1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1bg.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1no.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 1//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1no.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1no.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 1//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:4:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:5:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:4:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ru.dsl:2:69:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ru.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "cyr1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ru.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sl.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sl.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sl.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

make[2]: *** [html/index.html] Error 8

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-sound/esound-0.2.38 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   esound-0.2.38.ebuild, line 52:   Called die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Make failed

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m If y

```

penso il problema sia in tutti quei cannot generate system identifier for...

Inizio a pensare che manchi qualcosa, o che forse mesi fa ricompilando il kernel posso aver tolto qualcosa di necessario ma ora come ora proprio non ricordo... le ultime volte che ho ricompilato fu per dei supporti wifi e altre cose che poco mi sembrano aver a che fare...

Che mi dite ?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Che bastava cercare sul forum !!!!    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cmq a quanto dicono qua

basta riemergere app-text/sgml-common

----------

